# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  What mosses do YOU have?

## fish newb

Well I'm really interested in everyone's moss lists. Basically I want to see who has what moss. If it comes up that there are a few that I have that you don't and vice versa hopefully we could trade to get some more even distribution of these great plants around the world...

So I HAVE

Stringy moss
Christmass Moss
Taiwan Moss (Thanks Loh)
Spiky Moss (Thanks Loh)
Fissidens Fontanus
Nano moss (need to send to Loh to be posatively IDed though)
Hypnum sp. (it isn't a good grower)
Java moss
Willow moss (Two types, one needs to be sent to be IDed)
And some collected liverworts that still need to be sent to be IDed, they appear to be coldwater varieties that don't grow well in Hot water though...)

Some Things I would be interested in are,

Flame moss
Singapore moss
Anchor moss
The fissidens in Singapore, Zipper moss I believe?

And I'm getting some Subwassestang (Spelling?) in a trade with a guy in the US this week! 

More or less anything I don't have  :Wink:  


So What do you have?
What are you looking for?

-Andrew

----------


## FC

Andrew,
You have all the mosses I ever have.
Curious and I wish to know:
How do you grow them?
Do you put them all in a large tank or separate them in small tanks?
Are you able to distiguish them all (and all the time)?

----------


## fish newb

> Andrew,
> You have all the mosses I ever have.
> Curious and I wish to know:
> How do you grow them?
> Do you put them all in a large tank or separate them in small tanks?
> Are you able to distiguish them all (and all the time)?


I grow them By placing them in water, then adding a light on top  :Laughing:  

But seriously.

At the moment I'm a bit constrained. I only have a 55g, 10g, and 28g tub in the garage, right now its something like this...

55g. Has many different mosses. They are easy to tell apart (to me at least) I attach them to mesh and wood so they stay where I want them. Some gets mixed up but every few months on the mostly USA forum (www.plantedtank.net) I just sell it as mixed mosses really cheap to give to someone who just wants some moss. 

10g at the moment has some rocks with stringy moss on it to suck out nutrients. (just redid the tank) And also has some Taiwan moss on mesh on one side. It also has some small portions 1x1 inch (two of these) of flame moss I just got in the mail from another hobbiest. I have the subwassetang(Spelling?) in some mesh as well.

28g has mostly stringy moss. Its unheated and it gets quite cold in the winter here. It also has some temperate mosses that don't like hot water... I'm still trying to acclimate them though.  :Rolling Eyes:  

For lighting its vaired. 55g has 3x4ft long shop lights over it. No CO2 at the moment, don't dose either (I'm a bad boy!). 10g has standard AGA hood with the 1 flourencent tube. I have been doing DIY CO2 on this and just bought 2L of Flourish Excel for this tank and my others. My 28g is VERY low light. It has one two foot T12 over it. Stringy moss does fine though, maybe not the fastest growth but it is growing nicely.

----

I really do want to set up a moss rack though, Ideally have 10-20g tanks with one moss in each. But right now My Dad won't let me  :Rolling Eyes:  Its really complicated and very frustrating!

So I hope this just added to the confusion, because for me... I just stick it in water and it grows.

-Andrew

----------


## RC

Hi, Andrew.

Ive been following some of your posts here on killies.com
Great to see a young man like yourself so passionate about mosses and liverworts. When I was your age, I gave up the hobby in favor of the girls and a rebellious teenage youth. 

Anyway, mosses and liverworts I currently have are:

_Riccia Fluitans_ (Crystalwort)
_Vesicularia ferriei_ (Weeping Moss) 
_Taxiphyllum alternans_ (Taiwan Moss)
_Vesicularia dubyana_ (Singapore Moss)
_Taxiphyllum sp._ (Spiky Moss)
_Taxiphyllum barbieri_ (Java Moss) 
_Fissidens fontanus_ (US Fissidens)

Mosses and liverworts I would love to have are:

_Riccardia sp._ (Mini Pelia)
_Taxiphyllum sp._ (Flame Moss) 
_Fontinalis antipyretica_ (Willow Moss)
_Vesicularia montagnei_ (Christmas Moss) 


Id just like to take this opportunity to once again thank Kwek Leong and Freddy for their generosity in sending us (The APSA team and members) some of the mosses mentioned above. 

Thanks a million guys.

Regards,
Rayno

----------


## timebomb

You're welcome, Rayno. 

It's great that the mosses we sent to you guys in South Africa are being spread around. I'll see what I can do with your wish list. No promises though.

The thing that hits me everytime I see someone posts a list of his or her mosses - Professor Benito Tan has really been a great help to our hobby. Before he came into the scene, the only latin names related to mosses were either _Vesicularia dubyana_ or _Fontinalis antipyretica_. Now, there's such a long list.

Loh K L

----------


## fish newb

> Hi, Andrew.
> 
> Ive been following some of your posts here on killies.com
> Great to see a young man like yourself so passionate about mosses and liverworts. When I was your age, I gave up the hobby in favor of the girls and a rebellious teenage youth. 
> 
> Anyway, mosses and liverworts I currently have are:
> 
> _Vesicularia ferriei_ (Weeping Moss) 
> _Vesicularia dubyana_ (Singapore Moss)
> ...


Its cool to see that my posts have been interesting to someone  :Very Happy:  ! When you have enough I would be interested in your Weeping and Singapore mosses. I will work on getting a nice package of the mosses you're looking for. I have all of them but not enough of all of them to send. So in a week or two I'll let you know.

So Loh, what do YOU have?

-Andrew

----------


## timebomb

> So Loh, what do YOU have?


What do I have?  :Shocked:  I have everything the moss-lover would die for  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

But seriously, I have most of the mosses. For those that I do not have in my own tanks, I can get them from the fish shops and farms. I don't usually have to pay for the mosses as the shop/farm owners know that if I have anything new and rare, I would give it to them too. It's like - I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine kind of arrangement, if you know what I mean.  :Very Happy:  

There's one moss though which I can't get in Singapore anymore. I used to have lots of it in my tanks but just like everyone else's, the moss turned brown and died. I'm looking for Erect Moss (_Vesicularia reticulata_). I hope to grow it again in my tanks and replenish the local aquaria scene with it.

If you have Erect Moss, I'll send you any 3 mosses you want in return.

Loh K L

----------


## fish newb

Ohh thats good to know Loh! There are a few "missing mosses" in the USA. We have most of them, but not all. 

As for erect. I don't currently have it. Will search around... 

How is that stringy moss I sent you? Did you give it to someone else or do you still have it?

So, what mosses does everyone else have?

-Andrew

----------


## timebomb

Andrew,

I gave the Stringy Moss you sent to Bioplast fish shop. But they already have this moss in their tanks so it wasn't anything new to them. I also gave them your other mosses (the ones you found around your neighbourhood) but generally, they didn't take well to life underwater.

Loh K L

----------


## AquaManCanada

I have 
Java moss
Taiwain moss (Thanks to Loh as well)
Spiky Moss (Again big thank you)
Fissidens(Thanks to KeeHoe)
And everything else went bad on me  :Sad:

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hi KL, i have a lot of Erect moss back home, infact i used to remove it by the handfuls when i was there. The sorry factor is that i am in Scotland right now so will be able to send it over to you as and when i get bak home for vacations.

Nikhil

----------


## fish newb

> Andrew,
> 
> I gave the Stringy Moss you sent to Bioplast fish shop. But they already have this moss in their tanks so it wasn't anything new to them. I also gave them your other mosses (the ones you found around your neighbourhood) but generally, they didn't take well to life underwater.
> 
> Loh K L


Yeah I understand what you're saying. Same thing happened for me. The stringy moss on the other hand has gone CRAZY! I have tons and tons of it... If anyone needs it let me know! The willow moss also likes cooler weather a LOT more than warmer water. I found that even going from 75F to 72F made a HUGE difference in the growth.

-Andrew

----------


## timebomb

> Hi KL, i have a lot of Erect moss back home,


Nikhil,

Do you remember who you got the Erect Moss from? I gave this moss to Madan and a few of his friends when they came to Singapore a few years ago. It could be your Erect Moss came from one of these good folks.

In any case, please take good care of the moss in your tanks. It's a moss that is hard to come by these days. 

Loh K L

----------


## nikhilsood1

Oh yes i forgot to mention i got mine from Madan, i can tell you that it is doing really well in a good number of tanks, but some of the people have the problem of geting it going. But it was totally flourishing in Madans and my tank. We in Bangalore do distribute the mosses to a lot of people just so that if they dont do well in our tanks atleast someone else wil have them. I remember i gave away almost a a small bucket full of mosses to people just before i left and even then i had more than enough. I think Madan should be back before i get home, so you could tell him to send you some Erect moss, if he does not have, i will do the needfull as and when i go back.

Nikhil

----------


## nikhilsood1

Hi KL, aactually i will try and do something, just mail me your postal address, i will try and tell my dad to send you some of the erect moss. I cannot tell you when it will leave as he is currently out of the country, but should be at the latest in about 15 days. I will try but im sorry to say that i cannot promise since i am physically not present back home.

Nikhil

----------


## RC

> When you have enough I would be interested in your Weeping and Singapore mosses. I will work on getting a nice package of the mosses you're looking for. I have all of them but not enough of all of them to send. So in a week or two I'll let you know.
> 
> -Andrew


Hi Andrew.

Thanks, I've sent you a PM.

I'll be trimming today, so send me your address please.

Regards,
Rayno

----------


## fish newb

> Originally Posted by fish newb
> 
> When you have enough I would be interested in your Weeping and Singapore mosses. I will work on getting a nice package of the mosses you're looking for. I have all of them but not enough of all of them to send. So in a week or two I'll let you know.
> 
> -Andrew
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew.
> 
> ...


Good thing I decided to check today!

You've got a PM...

I don't think the leafy liverwort's I've collected do anygood in the tanks at these temperatures. Spring is finally here in the Rhode Island (not an actual island  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  ) So I'll go collecting sooner or later. I think I might be able to check out a few places this week after school with a friend if he isn't busy.. So I'll let everyone know how it goes.

On a bit of a happy note, From the 11th of april to the 16th I'll be on a marching band trip to Disney World in Orlando Florida. Should be a lot of fun!

If anyone wants to trade some mosses PM me, 

And everyone else who hasn't yet... POST YOUR MOSS LIST!

-Andrew

----------


## zobek

Hi,
Here is what I've got:

 :Arrow:  _Taxiphyllum alternas_- Taiwan moss 


 :Arrow:  _Taxiphyllum barbieri_- Java moss 


 :Arrow:  _Taxiphyllum sp._- Flame moss 


 :Arrow:  _Vesicularia dubyana_- Singapore moss


 :Arrow:  _Vesicularia montagnei_- X-mass moss 


 :Arrow:  _Vesicularia ferrieri_- Weeping moss 


 :Arrow:  _Vesicularia sp_.- Creeping moss 


 :Arrow:  _Vesicularia sp._- something between singapore and x-mass

 :Arrow:  ??? - Milimetre moss 


 :Arrow:  _Fontinalis antyperitica var. gigantea_ 


 :Arrow:  _Fontinalis antyperitica var. antyperitica_- version no.1


 :Arrow:  _Fontinalis antyperitica var. antyperitica_- version no.2


 :Arrow:  _Fontinalis hypnoides_

 :Arrow:  _Fontinalis sp._

 :Arrow:  _Drepanocladus sp._ or _Brachythecium sp._


 :Arrow:  _Brachythecium rivulare_


 :Arrow:  _Drepanocladus sendtneri_ 


 :Arrow:  _Amblystegium serpens_ - nano moss


 :Arrow:  _Fissidens fontanus_

 :Arrow:  _Fissidens taxifolius_ 


 :Arrow:  _Fissidens noblis_

 :Arrow:  _Fissidens zipelianus_

 :Arrow:  _Pellia endivifolia_


 :Arrow:  _Riccardia chamedryfolia_- mini pelia

 :Arrow:  _Monosolenium tenerum_ 


 :Arrow:  _Ricca fluitans_

Regards
Krzysiek

----------


## strung_0ut

Hi everyone,

Now all these may or may not have been Identified but what I have is:

Weeping
Christmas
Singapore
Mini Taiwan
Green Socks
Spiky
Peacock
Willow
Fissidens USA
Fissidens Singapore
Fissidens terrestial (looks like Singapore)
Mini
Creeping
Giant

And a few more unknown. I would be willing to trade for mosses I do not have or a foreground plant like HC or elatine, or mini pellia.

Dennis

----------


## strung_0ut

Hi everyone,

Now all these may or may not have been Identified but what I have is:

Weeping
Christmas
Singapore
Mini Taiwan
Green Socks
Spiky
Peacock
Willow
Fissidens USA
Fissidens Singapore
Fissidens terrestial (looks like Singapore)
Mini
Creeping
Giant

And a few more unknown. I would be willing to trade for mosses I do not have or a foreground plant like HC or elatine, or mini pellia.

Dennis

----------


## fish newb

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Now all these may or may not have been Identified but what I have is:
> 
> Weeping
> Christmas
> Singapore
> Mini Taiwan
> Green Socks
> ...


Quite the list you have there!

I have a half of a 55g tank with Dwarf hairgrass in it, If you would like to trade for that let me know. 

And to Zobek, HOLY COW! Maybe we can arrange a trade later in the month? I'm Going to be traveling leaving this Wednesdays and getting home the 16th, but after that I should be around. Let me know if you're interested.

-Andrew

Hey guys, I think we should try and add pictures to our lists what do you think? I'll try to get some of mine... I have some pictures somewhere...

----------


## zobek

> And to Zobek, HOLY COW! Maybe we can arrange a trade later in the month? I'm Going to be traveling leaving this Wednesdays and getting home the 16th, but after that I should be around. Let me know if you're interested.


I think it's good idea, but I've got some algae in my tank, so I don't want to give you moss with it  :Opps:  




> Hey guys, I think we should try and add pictures to our lists what do you think? I'll try to get some of mine... I have some pictures somewhere...


I've got pictures of almost each moss from my list. If you want I can show them  :Very Happy:

----------


## metalsign

show them please, mosses pics are welcome  :Razz:

----------


## fish newb

> Originally Posted by fish newb
> 
> And to Zobek, HOLY COW! Maybe we can arrange a trade later in the month? I'm Going to be traveling leaving this Wednesdays and getting home the 16th, but after that I should be around. Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> 
> I think it's good idea, but I've got some algae in my tank, so I don't want to give you moss with it  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat Zobek, I'm slowly killing it though, What type of algae are you dealing with?

Please add pictures  :Wink:  

-Andrew

----------


## zobek

I added some photos to my list. I'll add the rest when I'll find/take them.
Regards

----------


## fish newb

> I added some photos to my list. I'll add the rest when I'll find/take them.
> Regards


nice photos!

I'll have to take some and add them this week.

-Andrew

----------


## Teresa

Hi Guys,
I have been reading all your posts and it looks as if you can send Mosses and plants to your respective countries. I have the notion that we are not allowed to do that. It will be great if I can get Members to send me some plants from Singapore or anywhere else. I do not mind paying for them. I am looking for Glossostigma, Marsilea quadrifolia and HC. Please let me know. I am very interested. Thank you.
I live in Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada.

----------


## ballsmyberries

I'm new to this hobby. Just started out like for two months only....

currently i'm having in my tank...

java moss
spiky moss

will be adding Fissidens splachnobryoides into my tank next week hopefully..

would like to have peacock moss, weeping moss, flame moss, christmas moss and some other fissiden but it's expansive here in malaysia....  :Crying:

----------


## strung_0ut

Not the greatests of qualities, but here are pictures of weeping moss to keep this moss picture post going.

----------


## fish newb

Those look great!

I need to organize some of my tanks and stuff so I might get some decent pictures from that...

As for sending mosses... Please put your location in your profile so it's easier to tell where the heck you are  :Wink:  

-Andrew

----------


## fish newb

STRINGY???





in the tank,







That helps fund my hobby  :Very Happy:  

-Andrew

----------


## ballsmyberries

anybody got any extras to donate to my tank? a small snip would do.....  :Crying:

----------


## fish newb

> anybody got any extras to donate to my tank? a small snip would do.....


Go look in your local streems, or just go to fish street in Maylaisa, I can't recall the exact location at the moment. 

There is tons of moss near you and it's almost pointless for me at least to send you some from america  :Wink:  

-Andrew

----------


## ballsmyberries

thanks mate....

i managed to get some from some local people here....

new additional. [apart from Java & Spiky Moss]

Weeping Moss
Flame Moss
Another fissiden, not sure what scientific name it is....

----------


## ballsmyberries

thanks mate....

i managed to get some from some local people here....

new additional. [apart from Java & Spiky Moss]

Weeping Moss
Flame Moss
Another fissiden, not sure what scientific name it is....

----------


## fish newb

Cool.

Just went collecting last weekend as well. 2 new Willow mosses and a riccia, I sure hope it's not the one that is in most people's fish tanks and it's native... That would be amazing if so, but I doubt it...

-Andrew

----------


## G.rosea

_Taxiphyllym barbieri_
_Vesicularia sp._ (un identyfied)
_Letodictium riparium_
_Marchantia aquatica_
_Climatus dendroides_ (emersed)

And I will get more of them, some day... It's not easy to get more interestic mosses in Finland, becouse you have to buy even specie like singapore moss from some another hobbyist here...

----------


## G.rosea

_Taxiphyllym barbieri_
_Vesicularia sp._ (un identyfied)
_Letodictium riparium_
_Marchantia aquatica_
_Climatus dendroides_ (emersed)

And I will get more of them, some day... It's not easy to get more interestic mosses in Finland, becouse you have to buy even specie like singapore moss from some another hobbyist here...

----------


## leokhanh

hi, everybody
i'm a newbe
my properties:
java 
christmas 
erect 
weeping
creeping
brasil 
spiky
peacock
flame
mini taiwan
fissiden fontanus
fissiden nobilis
i have just collected, so their growth are not as good as my expectation
 :Sad:

----------


## nikhilsood1

Anybody here got any mosses to Spare? Sorry for asking this in the wrong topic.

Regards
Nikhil sood

Glasgow, Scotland

----------


## G.rosea

Now I have these:

Peacock moss
Nano moss
Javamoss
Stringy moss

Thanks for carlfsk about these
Fissidens fontanus
SuBwassertang (Not really a moss)

----------


## ragn4rok

Hi,

This is my collection:
Java moss
Stringy moss
Flame moss
Weeping moss
Christmass moss
Mini taiwan moss
Taiwan moss
Stringy moss
Spiky moss
Fissidens sp. Singapore
Pellia
Subwasserstang??? (I got this plant with the name Pellia "Timika" from Papua)

I'm lookin for this moss:
erect moss
willow moss

Regards,
Jeffrey

----------


## TS168

nice collection and nice picture.  :Smile:

----------


## Eyal

hi 
My moss collection : 
java 
christmas 
flame 
star moss 
fissidens fontanus 
Pellia ( Monosolenium tenerum ) 
looking for : mini pellia, fissidens zip. 
Fissidens splachnobryoides

----------


## ast21

hi bros..i am a moss lover...would go back home in thai for my moss hunting there often..
as for me i have lots of tanks at home and in my dad work place
at home i have 3 feet tank :3 sets , 2 feet tanks : 3 sets , 1 feet tanks : 2 set... at my dad work place . i got 2 set of 6 feet tanks...
all are moss tanks and shrimps tanks
these are my mosses:
willow moss
mini fissiden
u.s fissiden
giant fissiden (which i found in thai near my home)
jap fissiden
sg fissiden
mini taiwan moss
taiwan moss
star moss
stringy moss
erect moss 
sg moss
java moss
weeping moss
peacock moss
spiky moss
flame moss
windoluv moss
one unknown n rare moss found in taiwan during my trip there
one unknown n rare moss found in a forest in thai
bubble moss
mini pelia
jap hair grass
one unknown moss which i found it but i bring the whole pcs of middle size rock back to my tank...

still got alot which i dun know their name...some not very nice , i put it back ...

----------


## ast21

can exchange for any moss which i dun have???? thanks bros...

----------

